

Pixate Raises $3.8M to Bring Their Dynamic UI Platform to Android and Mac - pcolton
http://www.pixate.com/blog/article/2013-07-02-investment-announcement/

======
collegeman
I'm confused by this. Pixate had an existing revenue model: selling their
product. Now they've raised money (intent on expansion, obviously), but now
their product is free. Their support is free too. What's the strategy here?
Make new products?

~~~
perishabledave
They have a premium support tier.
[http://sites.fastspring.com/pixate/product/supportoptions](http://sites.fastspring.com/pixate/product/supportoptions)

~~~
collegeman
Sorry, I tripped over this:

"For all current customers of any of the paid versions, we are going to
automatically give you a free full year (12 months) of Premium Support. We’ll
upgrade you to the plan closest to the level of product you purchased, but
even at the Premium Support Lite level, that’s a $600 upgrade we’ll be
providing to you at no cost. We’ll be doing this over the next couple of weeks
and you’ll be notified when your support plan becomes active. In the mean
time, continue to use support@pixate.com as you have been."

[http://www.pixate.com/blog/article/2013-07-01-pixate-
free/](http://www.pixate.com/blog/article/2013-07-01-pixate-free/)

I get it now. :)

------
UK-AL
There's a few open source solutions that do this. I'd like to see how they
compare.

------
tharshan09
Pretty neat. What are the alternatives to this for say android or mac?

------
fuddle
Great to see, I look forward to the day RubyMotion is free too.

------
philipcamilleri
Good job!

